# Best cricket games on pc



## Gaurav265 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi,did you know abest cricket game on pc with better graphics and gameplay i only played ea sport series if any better than this on pc then pls tell me name.is international cricket 2010 on pc.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 24, 2011)

Man there are a whole lot of thread about cricket already. Well its the business of Mods so leave it to them

Play Brian Lara Cricket series and Ashes. They are much better than EA in any aspect.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 30, 2011)

Ashes 2010 has great graphics


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 31, 2011)

Gaurav265 said:


> Hi,did you know abest cricket game on pc with better graphics and gameplay i only played ea sport series if any better than this on pc then pls tell me name.*is international cricket 2010 on pc*.



No, its console only game.

Try BLC 2005, Ashes 09 and ICC World Cup 2011 Official game...

Before asking a question, search for it in forum...


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 28, 2014)

^^ lol. Dude, try Don Bradman Cricket 14 before you come to that conclusion. It is the awesome cricket game ever made.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 28, 2014)

Naming of Indian players sucks in Ea cricket 2009. Seway, and tendehar (sehwag and tendulkar)


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 29, 2014)

Ashes 2010 is one of the best choice


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 29, 2014)

play this Brian Lara Cricket '96 

*i44.tinypic.com/fuus93.gif


----------



## Superayush (Apr 29, 2014)

Cricket 07


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 29, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Naming of Indian players sucks in Ea cricket 2009. Seway, and tendehar (sehwag and tendulkar)



That was because of copyrights I guess.


----------



## puli44 (Apr 29, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Naming of Indian players sucks in Ea cricket 2009. Seway, and tendehar (sehwag and tendulkar)



i agree with you


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 29, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> That was because of copyrights I guess.



They took permissions from ECB, CA and NCB, why not take permissions from BCCI too?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 29, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> They took permissions from ECB, CA and NCB, why not take permissions from BCCI too?



May be BCCI charged them too much money


I thought Cricket 07 was really bad.


----------



## sujoyp (May 2, 2014)

it says Don Bradman Cricket 14 will release in june 14 on PC   I got soo excited ....I played the brian lara 2008  and didnt like it at all...it was soo simple...cricket 2007 was much better


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 2, 2014)

Anyone here played DBC14 Nets , its so awesome  ...


----------



## furious_gamer (May 2, 2014)

^^ I did. And now, i am into career mode, scored 2 50s in List A, 1 50 in First Class and getting attention from Aus County teams at an age of 17. I guess before 20 i can join Indian team. Man, i was never so fulfilled with an cricket game before.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 2, 2014)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ I did. And now, i am into career mode, scored 2 50s in List A, 1 50 in First Class and getting attention from Aus County teams at an age of 17. I guess before 20 i can join Indian team. Man, i was never so fulfilled with an cricket game before.




What the ... you have Xbox 360/PS3 ... NO..............


----------



## furious_gamer (May 2, 2014)

I have Xbox 360... bought used one for 6.5k few months back. Finished GTA V, Hitman Absolution, Tekken and few more button-mashing titles. Now i got addicted to this.(BTW No internet connection @ home. So for a while, stuck with console. Crappy graphics :X )


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 2, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> *it says Don Bradman Cricket 14 will release in june 14* on PC   I got soo excited ....I played the brian lara 2008  and didnt like it at all...it was soo simple...cricket 2007 was much better



Announced on Planetcricket ?

- - - Updated - - -



furious_gamer said:


> I have Xbox 360... bought used one for 6.5k few months back. Finished GTA V, Hitman Absolution, Tekken and few more button-mashing titles. Now i got addicted to this.(BTW No internet connection @ home. So for a while, stuck with console. Crappy graphics :X )




I am waiting for Steam version ... Hope most of the bugs are out of the steam version


----------



## furious_gamer (May 2, 2014)

^^ Hoping for the same. Especially the stupid run-out bug and few more that sometime makes you throw a rock at your TV.


----------

